# DeVilbiss GB5000-2



## DanHalen (Sep 22, 2013)

My wife had an uncle that bought a Devilbiss generator (GB5000-2) years ago that she recently inherited. When we got it the fuel system was completely trashed needing a new fuel tank, fuel lines, carb rebuild, and fuel pump. After replacing the fuel system she now runs great. I just got this thing running yesterday. I went out into the garage earlier this evening and noticed a small oil puddle underneath the fuel pump. 

The new fuel pump does not bolt up like the old unit and I had to make some modifications to secure it from moving around. I used zip ties and secured it to the frame. The new fuel pump is now positioned lower than the crankcase vent and I believe it is sucking oil out of the vent from the crankcase. Would the fuel pump being lower than the crankcase vent siphon oil out of the crankcase into the fuel pump? 

Tomorrow if I have time I plan to find another home for the fuel pump and try to put it up a little higher closer to where the original fuel pump was mounted. This leads me to the next question, can I flush out the fuel pump with fresh gas to clean out the oil? I'm hoping to avoid buying another new fuel pump. Thanks in advance for your help.

NOTE: The original fuel pump part number was: 
692026 and the new fuel pump part number is: 799056


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

There's a good chance that the new pump being lower is the problem. The fuel pump works by vacuum pulses.

Relocate it if you can OR you can still get the original 692026 pump (Ebay has them) and put it back as it was.


----------



## DanHalen (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok aandpdan that's what I was thinking. I relocated the fuel pump basically in the same spot as the old fuel pump and gave it a test run. It started the first pull and I let it run for 30 minutes. It ran smooth as silk and I ran a few tests on it. I'm getting right around 120 V on the 120 side and 240 V on the 240 side. I'm thinking about getting a transfer switch so with that in mind what would you recommend? I was thinking about going to Lowe's to pick one up. Would this guy work? (Shop Reliance 10-Circuit Transfer Switch Kit with 30-Amp Inlet Box at Lowes.com)

I would like to have the option to upgrade to a larger generator in the future and not have to worry about replacing my transfer switch.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Depending upon what circuit breaker panel you have I'd suggest an interlock. If you can get one from the panel manufacturer they're very inexpensive. Mine was less than $40.

One advantage is that you can choose ANY circuit in the house to run. Yes, you still have to watch the load.


----------

